# NEW RULES FOR THE ENVIRONMENT FORUM



## westwall (May 18, 2015)

*Environment has long been Moderated under ZONE 3 rules.  This will no longer be the case.  From this date forward the Forum will be Moderated according to ZONE 2 rules.  They are posted below.*

*"Baiting and polarizing OP's (Opening Posts), and thread titles risk the thread either being moved or trashed. Keep it relevant, choose wisely. Each post must contain content relevant to the thread subject, in addition to any flame. No trolling. No hit and run flames. No hijacking or derailing threads."

Additionally, the normal Site wide rules also apply....



When starting a new Thread, please first check and confirm that there are not Current Threads, on the Same Topic, This will Avoid Merges. Please select the forum that best relates to the subject matter of your topic. Opening Posts require more than a Copy and Paste with a Link, You need to include relevant, on topic material of your own. When posting a new topic do not use the CAPS lock.

No Direct or implied threats of violence/harm towards another member, or members family and/or threats with the intent of interfering in or disrupting a member's life.

No Attacks on family members.

No Accusations of other members relating to bestiality or pedophilia.

No Discussing infractions, bans, banned members, or specific moderator actions or duties on the open boards.

You may not disclose any personal information about other members. Name, E-Mail, phone number, address, occupation, pictures, quotes, etc. that has NOT first been posted here at USMB by the member themselves (Include Link), this includes links to sites that contain said personal information. No Off Site Data Mining Members.

No Posting contents of PMs without permission from the sender. A Rep Comment is Not considered a PM. Responses to a Rep comment are considered PM's.

Foul language (profanity) will be loosely tolerated and at the moderators discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub-forum.

Copyright. Link Each "Copy & Paste" to It's Source. Only paste a small to medium section of the material.

No Linking to, discussing, or promoting other Message Boards Anywhere on the Site.

Editing quotes. You may selectively quote, provided that it does not change the context or meaning of the quote. When you comment on the quote, do it outside of the quote box. Do not post inside of the quote box.

No Spamming. Multiple posting of the same thing, advertising and links to other sites.

No Cross posting. Cross posting is posting the same content repeatedly or in multiple forums. Pick one.

Off-topic posts may be edited, trashed, deleted, or moved to an appropriate forum as per administrator & moderator discretion at any time within any forum and/or sub forum.

Administrator and Moderator Official Posts are generally Posted in Red. They are Directives. Please adhere to them. Do Not Neg Rep them. Do Not Comment on them.

Not All Rules and Regulations are written. Not every circumstance can be foreseen. Moderator Discretion does apply. When in doubt, PM an Administrator or Moderator.

All violations will be subject to action by an Admin/Mod. Action taken could range from a warning, to Infraction, to banning and will be at Admin/Mod discretion.
*


----------



## Dot Com (May 18, 2015)

Good. I was pointing out the antics/trolling going on down here months ago. Might I ask what precipitated it if anything?


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 18, 2015)

Because, hey, when you're losing you have to use power to win the debate. lol YOu people on the other side also start threads like you're saying...That is a fact.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 18, 2015)

Wow there might be a reason to visit the environment forum now


----------



## Ringel05 (May 18, 2015)

What?  No more pointed jokes allowed?  Party poopers...........


----------

